# anybody have Crepe Myrtle's on theor farm?



## Miniequine (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2008)

We have a few deep pink crepe mertle trees in our yard, which yours put to shame


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 27, 2008)

Jill said:


> We have a few deep pink crepe mertle trees in our yard, which yours put to shame


Aww.. Aren't they beautiful?!

I don't have any dark ones... Lucky you

I am planning a new planting....I've noticed all these deep pink ones....



)

~Sandy


----------



## Becky (Jul 28, 2008)

I love Crepe Myrtles! I have several in my yard and this is one I took a picture of a few years ago.






Last winters ice storm here was hard on mine and they haven't bloomed as much this year as usual. But they are tough and always come back!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 28, 2008)

We have one kinda light purple-ish one, but now seeing how pretty it Finally got- (Our few hurricanes really set the poor thing back) I am planting a few more-

Sandy, I Love how manicured your farm looks in Every picture. It's lovely to see such a pretty place!! (Jealous!)


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 28, 2008)

Becky said:


> I love Crepe Myrtles! I have several in my yard and this is one I took a picture of a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Becky,

Your tree is Gorgeous!



) Thanks

Spotted Pony Girl:

We have one kinda light purple-ish one, but now seeing how pretty it Finally got- (Our few hurricanes really set the poor thing back) I am planting a few more-

Sandy, I Love how manicured your farm looks in Every picture. It's lovely to see such a pretty place!! (Jealous!)

Thanks



) and I don't have any purple ones either... mmmm I bet they are pretty!


----------



## painthorselover (Jul 31, 2008)

We have a white and pink crepe myrtle!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 31, 2008)

Your farm is so beautiful, i love it



.


----------



## drk (Jul 31, 2008)

*Wow* they are Beautiful, I have about 12 on my farm but don't have any pics at the moment. I have about 5 different colors. Yours look absolutely Beautiful. So does your farm


----------



## Nancy (Aug 1, 2008)

I know this is not what you had in mind to see but, I just couldn't resist I was trying to take pictures the other day and my little camera shy Tiger thought they would be " Great " place to hide.LOL











creeping out of the Myrtle
















Just wanted to add everyone had beautiful pictures of there Crepe Myrtle and Miniequine your farm is gorgeous too.


----------



## loveminis (Aug 1, 2008)

I have never seen them. They are gorgeous.


----------

